
Show HN: CLI to automatically schedule tweets from a CSV file - thanato0s
https://github.com/Phantas0s/ottosocial
======
leshokunin
Nice. Any plans to support other formats than csv? Would be sweet to have a
Linux command to tweet from anywhere, or to pass the tweet as a parameter,
that kinda thing. Could become a nice way to batch send a bunch of tweets for
multiple users if I could change the key for each user, say what to tweet for
each. What do you think?

~~~
thanato0s
That's a nice idea. You can open a pull request for that if you want.

